# NST billing



## t.rock.tara (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to know if any of you bill for your physicians interpretation of an NST done in L&D and how detailed would their report need to be for documentation billing guidelines. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rhughes (Sep 12, 2011)

*nst billing*

I would like to know if anyone bills for the NST belt if the NST is done in the office and/or if anyone uses disposable NST belts.


----------

